# F-15 crashes in lincolnshire



## rochie (Oct 8, 2014)

no casualties it seems, happened about 90 minutes ago !

BBC News - USAF F-15 jet crashes in Lincolnshire


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 8, 2014)

Man, I could never live with myself if I ejected and the plane hit a school. I'm so glad that did not happen and nobody was hurt.


----------



## pbehn (Oct 8, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man, I could never live with myself if I ejected and the plane hit a school. I'm so glad that did not happen and nobody was hurt.



Lincolnshire is a big empty county (in UK terms) so not much chance. During the war my mother cursed when a wellington came down and DIDNT hit her school. She was hoping she wouldnt have to go.

It said on the radio that it was seen spiralling backwards to the ground so I dont think the pilot had much choice or control.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2014)

Glad everyone is OK. Unlucky for the pilot though - the only telephone wire for ten miles, and he lands on it !


----------



## Siddley (Oct 8, 2014)

No casualties is good news.

I used to go shooting with an ex-RAF fighter pilot who had a bit of a mishap over Lincolnshire in a Gloster Javelin. It went into a flat spin - which was unrecoverable in the Javelin - and fortunately landed in a farmers field rather than on a school bus full of orphans or a home for cute puppies 
Him and his observer had already selected the Martin Baker option...he was always a bit vague as to exactly how the Javelin entered the flat spin


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 8, 2014)

Glad to hear no casualties.

Got to love some of the eyewitness reports though...


----------



## evangilder (Oct 8, 2014)

My old base in the news again... Glad that no one was hurt on the ground and that the pilot got out okay.


----------



## rochie (Oct 9, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Glad everyone is OK. Unlucky for the pilot though - the only telephone wire for ten miles, and he lands on it !



clearly not watching his "drift" Dogsbody !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2014)

A coworker of mine is friends with the crew chief who launched this aircraft.


----------



## soulezoo (Oct 9, 2014)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> A coworker of mine is friends with the crew chief who launched this aircraft.



I feel sorry for that chief... here come the pee tests and questions. Forms locked up and all that. Man I hated that exercise.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2014)

soulezoo said:


> I feel sorry for that chief... here come the pee tests and questions. Forms locked up and all that. Man I hated that exercise.



Yeah that was pretty much all he said when he talked to him, was that the **** storm was about to begin. Piss and Bleed.


----------

